# Battery Cable Routing



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

69 GTO, non ram air. Does the positive battery cable go down to the starter through the tube where to smaller red and black wire go? Mine runs next to the tube (near exhaust manifold) through it's own woven soft shield, not sure if that needs to go in the metal tube or not.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Mark, it would have originally run through the heat shield attached to the motor mount. Now, that thing is kind of like a mini microwave oven. Some folks have run the cable, and on HOs the starter wires, tucked up by the lip of the oil pan. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Original factory routing had everything going through the metal tube. On non-Ram Air cars the tube was mounted to a head bolt that had a stud on the top of it.

Since I'm running headers on mine, I changed the routing so that it goes down the front of the drivers side head, then runs along the oil pan rail to the starter.

Bear


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

The two smaller wires go through the tube. The positive battery cable follows the same route but just beside the metal tube, it has a woven protective heat shield on it. It appears to be either a original cable or most likely a reproduction that might have been a tad too short to get through the tube then to the starter. I will have to jack the car up and see what it looks like on the bottom side of the tube and reroute it if possible. 

If it looks serviceable I will probably leave it alone. This next winter I will be pulling the engine and installing among other things ram air manifolds so I will have some wiring work to do at that time anyway.

Thanks for the input.

mark


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a assortment of Pontiac tubes if needed .


----------

